# Beer cycling jersey?



## BigJay (May 26, 2009)

I've been to a bunch of company website and was amazed at how many micro-brewries are offering cycling jersey...

Do you own one? If you could get any jersey made out, for which beer would it be?

For me, Dogfish Head as a pretty nice jersey! It's very retro... looks like a kitchen wall from the 60s... I'm surprised that Harpoon doesn't have nice cycling jerseys (IMO)... they have 2 models available... but they don't stand out...

A nice Sierra Nevada jersey would have been killier... but the one they have is pretty "standard" for my tastes... Great Divide (CO) as a cool one... but a tad too standard...

So what are your findings? Which beer cycling socks rules?


----------



## riverc0il (May 26, 2009)

Well, now I know why so many multi-tools for cycles have a bottle opener included.


----------



## severine (May 26, 2009)

Like the graphical bottles in the back pocket of the Dogfish Head jersey. :beer:

I don't wear cycling jerseys. I imagine people prefer it that way.  But if I could pick any, I bet Magic Hat would have something that's pretty rad.


----------



## Paul (May 26, 2009)

I'd like one from Tuckerman's.

Or Harpoon, with the Leviathan IPA graphic.


----------



## Marc (May 26, 2009)

I'd love an Ipswitch Ale jersey... preferably Oatmeal Stout.

Ooor, a SA Cream Stout jersey with something lewd and blatant on it, like... Want great head? Try Cream Stout.


----------



## Marc (May 26, 2009)

Anything that combines cycling and beer, by the way, is a recipe for a winning thread.  Congrats on that.

:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'd love an Ipswitch Ale jersey... preferably Oatmeal Stout.



A friend at work is married to the head brewer there. I could put in a good word ...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'd love an Ipswitch Ale jersey... preferably Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> Ooor, a SA Cream Stout jersey with something lewd and blatant on it, like... Want great head? Try Cream Stout.



P.S. 



> As the Town of Ipswich’s 375th Anniversary approaches, Mercury Brewing will be releasing, in limited quantity, 1.5 liter bottles of strong ales. The first in the series will be the Ipswich Imperial Stout.


----------



## Marc (May 27, 2009)

I think I have a man crush on him.


----------



## mlctvt (May 27, 2009)

I've got two Mexican Beer jerseys that my wife bought me for Christmas a couple of years ago they're  Sol and Tecate. 
I think it's a great way to advertise. So many other riders make comments to me when I wear these jerseys. Usually it's something like " I could go for one of those right now"


----------



## BigJay (May 27, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't wear cycling jerseys. I imagine people prefer it that way.  But if I could pick any, I bet Magic Hat would have something that's pretty rad.



I'm not a huge fan of Magic Hat beer... but they did make jerseys a couple years ago with Louis Garneau:

Men :: Number 9
Women :: Hocus Pocus









And now they have a pretty complete collection:

Women :: Jynx





Women :: hIPA





Men :: Circus Boy


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

No Men's H.I.P.A.?


----------



## Talisman (May 27, 2009)

I like to ride my mountain bike and love beer, but I'm too cheap to fork out the big bucks for a beer logo biking jersey which I will rip and get muddy in short order.

I think Harpoon, Rock Art, Dogfish Head and Lon Trail owe me a jersey after all of their products I have purchased.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Talisman said:


> I like to ride my mountain bike and love beer, but I'm too cheap to fork out the big bucks for a beer logo biking jersey which I will rip and get muddy in short order.



Best place to buy shirts for riding? Target. Synthetic short-sleeve Champion "athletic" shirts are about 12 bucks.


----------



## BigJay (May 27, 2009)

Talisman said:


> I like to ride my mountain bike and love beer, but I'm too cheap to fork out the big bucks for a beer logo biking jersey which I will rip and get muddy in short order.
> 
> I think Harpoon, Rock Art, Dogfish Head and Lon Trail owe me a jersey after all of their products I have purchased.



Well, i wear a jersey every single day... Biking to work year-round... or biking on weekends... So i have a bunch of jerseys... but also haven't bought any in the past 3-4 years... so i'm up for new stuff! I'm a kid at the candy store right now...

We spend fortunes on our sports each year... you just need to figure where you want to spend that money... i hardly spend anything as far as lodging and dining goes... but beer and clothes count for a good percentage... why not combine them! :wink:


----------



## Talisman (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Best place to buy shirts for riding? Target. Synthetic short-sleeve Champion "athletic" shirts are about 12 bucks.



I have some jerseys free from CT NEMBA for being a trail ambassador and have a few old 'comp' jerseys.  A biking jersey is better than a t shirt because of the pockets which are handy for stowing items that I don't want in a camel back like a inner tube covered with slime.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 27, 2009)

I wear this one:






I wear it when it's clean (about every 3 days or so), otherwise, it's Target Champion wicking t-shirts.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> otherwise, it's Target Champion wicking t-shirts.



I noticed a dude we were riding with last night was also sporting the Target Champion wear. Good stuff for the price.


----------



## severine (May 28, 2009)

That's where my riding stuff came from, too. I'm too cheap to pay more than Target clearance prices.


----------



## Marc (May 28, 2009)

I've spoiled myself over the past couple years buying $30 jerseys.  This year I bought a $50 one... I guess I'll buy one per year if I need one, and one needs retiring.  I can definitely say there is a big difference in the quality and feel of the material at that price difference.  But in general, I prefer to wear a cycling jersey for road riding because they're cut longer in the back so they don't ride halfway up your back, they have the nice big three pockets, and they can unzip in the front for hot weather.

For MTB, I don't care so much about the pockets since I use the camelbak, the cut is less important since I'm more upright on the MTB, although the zipper is still nice.  I overheat readily.


----------



## marcski (May 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> I've spoiled myself over the past couple years buying $30 jerseys.  This year I bought a $50 one... I guess I'll buy one per year if I need one, and one needs retiring.  I can definitely say there is a big difference in the quality and feel of the material at that price difference.  But in general, I prefer to wear a cycling jersey for road riding because they're cut longer in the back so they don't ride halfway up your back, they have the nice big three pockets, and they can unzip in the front for hot weather.
> 
> For MTB, I don't care so much about the pockets since I use the camelbak, the cut is less important since I'm more upright on the MTB, although the zipper is still nice.  I overheat readily.




Agreed!  I find quality jerseys make a big difference on the road.  I also now only ride with zippered shirts/jerseys for ventilation.  Huge difference.  

And....last year, Bicycling mag had an article how Beer is actually a pretty decent recovery drink!!   They also had an article about this:  http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm?pid=28553, which seems like a very cool ride!


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> I've spoiled myself over the past couple years buying $30 jerseys.  This year I bought a $50 one... I guess I'll buy one per year if I need one, and one needs retiring.  I can definitely say there is a big difference in the quality and feel of the material at that price difference.  But in general, I prefer to wear a cycling jersey for road riding because they're cut longer in the back so they don't ride halfway up your back, they have the nice big three pockets, and they can unzip in the front for hot weather.
> 
> For MTB, I don't care so much about the pockets since I use the camelbak, the cut is less important since I'm more upright on the MTB, although the zipper is still nice.  I overheat readily.



This

/or +1
//or whatever the kids are saying now
///lawn nice and trimmed, off of it!


----------



## BigJay (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright alright... i found something quite good looking:







and


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 7, 2009)

I found a few good sites when looking for a photo of the SOL and Corona Jerseys I have.   If anyone's shopping for Beer Jerseys some of these are pretty good designs.  A guy in my bike club has the Hollywood Blonde jersey and the women were all giving him crap about it. 

http://www.blackdogbikes.com/cart2/catalog/Mens-p-1-c-1.html

http://www.boozingear.com/cycling-jerseys


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 7, 2009)

This might be my next one:


----------

